# As students, iam curious about your response to this.



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i was thinking the other day about training and other things as to how they affect my world, et al.

So to sate my curiosity, i ask you guys, learners or otherwise, as to how would you answer the following statement.

"i know more than the teacher - only because they are handing down their knowledge to me and that iam the result of the sum of their knowledge"

Kind of a student "cogito ergo sum", wouldnt you say?.

p.s. i just couldnt resist a philosophical argument.


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

Gee Nick I studied philosophy for two years and yours is a doozy. as a student long time ago I always thought I knew how to do things better..[not cocky but frustrated at being shown ways of doing things which I knew were not classically correct...well live and learn!!] but everyone will know a little more than the next person be it apprentice or sous chef cos of differing ethnic backgrounds, travel experiences and just your own experiments of doing something so many times [like a thousand] and discovering workable shortcuts ...I had an appprentice who was microwave mad and I tried to explain to her that the microwave should not be her only tool...then she showed me how to make an anglaise in the microwave!!! beautiful and I could not believe it...still try to keep her away from the microwave but then who knows where cooking will be in the next 10 - 20 years ...she may be the most valuable chef to have around? But here is another question 'IF I KNOW MORE THAN THE TEACHER WHY DO I LISTEN AND WATCH, DO I NEED THE TEACHER?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hehe, there within lies the enigma - without the teacher passing on the knowledge, the evolution does not occur, therefore, the individual remains static.

Almost a "chicken or the egg" argument.

P.s. - the egg came first, because dinosaurs laid eggs and birds are remnants of reptiles.

also, did you study at LaTrobe? because my uncle has been a Professor of Philosophy there for many years.

[This message has been edited by Nick.Shu (edited 11-21-2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, you got me there


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

umm, joej8, i actually went (and still do) to Ryde college of TAFE Sydney.au - overlooking the homebush bay olympics site.

So unfortunately, i cant you help you with your Q - soz mate.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

thats ok mate.


----------

